# Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Boasts Lenghty Quest



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Boasts Lenghty Quest*
04/16/2010 Written by Cameron Teague










One common problem with the action/adventure genre is that games tend to get a touch repetitive and are a little short in duration. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow looks to avoid both of these issues, says the game’s producer David Cox. In a recent interview with Gamepro, David gave a few more details on the upcoming game.

> “In this game you’re gonna get night, you’re gonna get day, you’re gonna get fog, snow, rain, mud, dark swamps, castles – and all that kind of stuff. It’s a variety with over 50 stages in the game and I’d say a good fifteen to twenty hours for a good player.”
> “This is a huge world for gamers to explore so it’s not just about being in a castle, it’s about a quest, it’s about rescuing your wife but it’s got all the Castlevania elements – all the familiarity of it there as well and we’ve got action adventure, a really strong platforming element which is a massive component of this game. I hope people will appreciate it.”


Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is being developed by MercurySteam in conjunction with Kojima Productions and will be releasing for the PS3 and 360 later this year.
[Source/Via] 



Source PlayStation LifeStyle


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Good spot. This has some history to live upto from nostalgic gamers. Lets hope it lives upto its heritage. I cant wait :clap:


----------

